

Algorithms course material - awa
http://compgeom.cs.uiuc.edu/~jeffe/teaching/algorithms/

======
tsally
In case you didn't make the connection, this material is by the professor who
wrote the recently posted article: "Getting into a PhD program with a low
GPA". His undergraduate GPA was a 2.4/4.0, according to his website.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1072923>

------
awa
I stumbled upon this today... The page has a link to everything.pdf
([http://compgeom.cs.uiuc.edu/~jeffe/teaching/algorithms/every...](http://compgeom.cs.uiuc.edu/~jeffe/teaching/algorithms/everything.pdf))
which is an 765 page pdf & covers all the material from the course. It can
also be a good reference/text book for a self-taught algorithms course.

------
amohr
Good link - I had Jeff for algorithms a couple years ago and he's a dedicated
and passionate teacher.

~~~
jcsalterego
+1

~~~
jcsalterego
To wit, I also had Jeff for algorithms a couple years ago and he is indeed a
dedicated and passionate teacher. But thank you for your support, fellow
HNers!

------
z8000
"Am I writing a textbook? No. All textbooks suck. (Partly that's because of
the unethical rapacious profitable business practices of (most) textbook
publishers—these notes will always be freely available."

excellent!

------
ambition
Much inadvertent wisdom in this: _If you're a student, you will (usually)
learn more from trying to solve a problem and failing than by reading the
answer._

~~~
gjm11
Inadvertent?

------
afterz
What is a good book for learning about this subject? Knuth's? Any other
recommendations?

~~~
1331
_Introduction to Algorithms_ (aka "CLRS") [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-
Algorithms-Third-Thomas-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-
Third-Thomas-Cormen/dp/0262033844)

~~~
awa
CLRS is the classic textbook for Algorithms... For some topics Klienberg and
Tardos is good, I will suggest to read the CLRS text and keep K&T for topics
you want to read more on, also the K&T problems are much harder (usually) than
CLRS.

